# Review of "Living the Martial Way"



## Yari (Oct 30, 2002)

Review of "Living the Martial Way"

By Forrest E. Morgan, Maj USAF
ISBN: 0-942637-76-3

The book consits of 12 chapters, which are the different areas that the writer feels that a modern warrior should concern himself with. That's also reflected in the sub title: "A manual for the way a modern warrior should think".

I'm Danish and worried that the book would be too american for me. But it wasn't. It was a honest description of waht the author thinks is important to be called a modern budo-warrior.
The different chapters are as following:

Part one : The way of training
1) The warrior mind set
2) Your martial destiney
3) Train as warriors train
4) The warriors way of strategy
5) The warriors spell book

Part two: The way of honor
6) The foundations of honor
7) Honor in action
8) Revenge and Suicide: Perversions of honor

Part three: The way of living
9) Warrior fitness
10) Religion and Mysticism
11) The warrior stands alone
12 Mastery and the martial way

All the area's in the book based themselves on budo understanding. Therfor the book is a good referance for the people who need some inspiration to how budo fits the modern warrior.

I feel that the book can be read as a whole or in parts, and you still can get something good out of it. But I recommend that the whole book is read, since it's the total idea that's important.

The author himself is an blackblet in Hakko Ryu and Taekwondo Chung Do Kwan , but the styles are not reflected in his way of writting so that it hinders anybody to read it.

I would give this book 7 out of 8 tsuba's.

Enjoy!

/Yari


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't agree with a lot of what Mr. Morgan says and I prefer to think about most everything else differntly from him BUT I found this book to be an enjoyable  and intersting read and has become part of my library.  I particularly liked his discusion of honor as I feal that that is a much magngled topic.

3/5 Stars


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 30, 2002)

I agree with Elfan. There are some things I disagree with but it is good reading. Some of the insights that Mr. Morgan provides were interesting and make you think. A good addition to your martial art library.

4/5 stars.


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 13, 2002)

As a longtime CMA practitioner, and recently (in the last year) taking up Modern Arnis and Karate, I found when I first read Mr. Morgan's book (about 6 or 7 years ago) to be just as enlightening and educational as when I pick it up to take it to my office (i.e. my small cubicle complete with porcelain ergonomic chair :flushed: ) for some refresher reading...

I have even used ideas from his book as "homework topics" for my students in the past, as his book is very useful for evoking introspective thought amongs beginning students.

I thought his approach to the selection of a style to study very matter of fact.  It doesn't hit all the points I may detail to someone looking to begin MA training, or to supplement their existing training, but it does a fine job nonetheless.

I recommend this book to anyone in the MA I meet.  It is a valued part of my library.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2005)

I too just finished this book and found it good reading and educational. There were many "chapters" that I read that I found "no-use" for, as having already achieved or melded into that chapter's particular theme. Others, particularly the remaining (last) chapters in part three were enlightening, as I found them to be a bit of a guide for where I should be along my particular journey as a Martial Artist. 
I've been recommending this book to fellow MA'ers of any style. It may not have everything for everybody and it may not always be agreeable but it is IMO written from a fellow warrior's P.O.V. 
We're all warriors in some form or another... some are more aware of it than others. 


Likewise I'd give it a 4 out of 5
 :asian:


----------



## DngrRuss (Jul 7, 2005)

While I also do not agree with every view taken n the book, I heartily recommend it to my students and let them make up their own minds.  It is not only a great addition to any MA library, but it is one of those books that you can read several times over the course of several years and get something new out of it each time.

 I give it 4 out of 5


----------



## andy (Jul 16, 2005)

the book was given to me as a gift for my accomplishment.I have read thru it many times. I give it a 5 out of 5


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 5, 2005)

I just picked it up yesterday and am about 50 pages into it. So far so good. It is in line with a lot of I believe.

I hope the rest is just as good.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 5, 2005)

While I didn't agree with everything he said (usually only a matter of degree), I almost think the same way he does about most everything in his book.  Consequently, nothing he said was really new or novel to me.  All the same, I think it is a good read for those who haven't given the subject much thought.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 6, 2005)

I found this book to be an enjoyable and intersting read and has become part of my library.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 6, 2005)

I read this book several times about 12 yrs ago or so. Good stuff. I still remember the section about honor: obligation, justice, courage. Kind of burned into my mind :lol: Good book.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

I've seen it on the shelves at the bookstore, I think, but haven't read it. I'll look again!


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 8, 2005)

Over the years I have read it several times, and I still enjoy it.  In a society with increasing issues regarding honor, integrity, character, it stands out as a nice dialogue regarding forming your own personal moral/ethical views.

I recommend few books on my website, but this is one I do recommend.

-Michaeel


----------



## Brother John (Nov 8, 2005)

THAT is my ALL time favorite martial arts book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HIGHLY recomend it....
Your Brother
John


----------

